# If it keeps on raining....the levee's gonna break!.... by Led Zeppelin



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 10, 2012)

If it keeps on raining - the levee's gonna break!



[video=youtube;WbrjRKB586s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbrjRKB586s[/video]

*"When The Levee Breaks"

If it keeps on rainin', levee's goin' to break, [X2]
When The Levee Breaks I'll have no place to stay. 

Mean old levee taught me to weep and moan, [X2]
Got what it takes to make a mountain man leave his home, 
Oh, well, oh, well, oh, well. 

Don't it make you feel bad 
When you're tryin' to find your way home, 
You don't know which way to go? 
If you're goin' down South 
They go no work to do, 
If you don't know about Chicago. 

Cryin' won't help you, prayin' won't do you no good, 
Now, cryin' won't help you, prayin' won't do you no good, 
When the levee breaks, mama, you got to move. 

All last night sat on the levee and moaned, [X2]
Thinkin' about me baby and my happy home. 
Going, going to Chicago... Going to Chicago... Sorry but I can't take you... 
Going down... going down now... going down....

*


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 10, 2012)

Black dog - by Led Zeppelin

[video=youtube;hYjDwtdi3uE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYjDwtdi3uE[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 10, 2012)

[h=1]Led Zeppelin - D'yer Mak'er[/h]
[video=youtube;P5s9illHQlc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5s9illHQlc[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 10, 2012)

*Led Zeppelin - Gallows Pole*

[video=youtube;uJg-ZmHV4E0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJg-ZmHV4E0[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 10, 2012)

[h=1]Ramble On - Led Zeppelin[/h]

[video=youtube;gvQ2oKSLIGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvQ2oKSLIGQ[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 11, 2012)

[h=1]Led Zeppelin - The Battle of Evermore (Studio Version - Best Quality)[/h]
[video=youtube;WGAKeHQUx-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGAKeHQUx-U[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 11, 2012)

[h=1]Led Zeppelin- Kashmir Lyrics[/h]
[video=youtube;vvmuDH8cgG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvmuDH8cgG0[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 11, 2012)

[h=1]Led Zeppelin - No Quarter (Studio Version - Best Quality)[/h]
[video=youtube;odY8nff3h0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odY8nff3h0w[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 11, 2012)

[h=1]Led Zeppelin - In My Time Of Dying[/h]
[video=youtube;z1yUvdQnERk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1yUvdQnERk[/video]


----------



## skuba (Nov 12, 2012)

Travelling Riverside Blues

[video=youtube_share;RSht5j3Cnh0]http://youtu.be/RSht5j3Cnh0[/video]


----------



## skuba (Nov 12, 2012)

We're Gonna Groove

[video=youtube_share;igNo4-mpP7g]http://youtu.be/igNo4-mpP7g[/video]


----------

